# Hospital De Levante - 1st Class!



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I just wanted to post some praise on the Hospital De Levalte in benidorm for it's 1st class service.

Last night I was silly enough to break up a scrap between two of my dogs and consequently ended up getting nipped - well I say nipped, he didn't realise it was me and thought I was joining in the attack and in the panic took a chunk out of my arm...!

Anyway, we wrapped a tight bandage on and headed straight to the hospital de levante urgencias department and I was amazed at the service. The hospital itself was like a 5* hotel, spotless. I got there and typically I have just changed health insurance company so do not yet have my paperwork. The receptionist was lovely and told me if I paid a small deposit they would refund it as soon as I take my certificate in.

Within 2 minutes I was in the treatment room, spotlessly clean. As I was english they got an english speaking nurse to see me, she took one look at it and ran off to get a doctor who came within another 2 minutes and 2 minutes later they were cleaning and stitching me up.

From arriving until leaving took just over one hour which included tetnus, cleaning of wound, sewing me up, bandaging and explaining how they want to see me every 48 hours until i am healed up. 

I know this hospital is private but my partner has experienced similar care and attention with the spanish state health system. If anyone is worried about the quality of care in Spain, don't be. Both the NHS and the private sectors offer 1st class care, so if you are coming to spain you are in good hands should you ever find yourself with bits missing! Just wanted to post this because they really did deserve a well done!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

steve_in_spain said:


> I just wanted to post some praise on the Hospital De Levalte in benidorm for it's 1st class service.
> 
> Last night I was silly enough to break up a scrap between two of my dogs and consequently ended up getting nipped - well I say nipped, he didn't realise it was me and thought I was joining in the attack and in the panic took a chunk out of my arm...!
> 
> ...


Bits missing?
Interesting to know they can replace missing bits.
Hmm, shall have to give them a call, as I have a bit I haven't seen for a while, thats a bit overdue for replacement.

Agree with you regarding the standard of service which seems to remain high, despite the fact that they often have to cope with what would be considered an overload situation in many countries.


----------

